# Stane for PCT??



## Malevolence (Mar 25, 2014)

Been reading a bit about using aro for/with pct! What are your guy's take on this??


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 25, 2014)

Alone or in addition to Clomid?  I've only ever used Nolva and Clomid together, what's the reason behind using aromasin?


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 25, 2014)

Mal, along with Clomid and Nolva, you mean.  I ran it 12.5mg eod thru pct to stave off estrogen bounce back, while normalizing.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't do it nor think it's needed.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 25, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I don't do it nor think it's needed.



The only time I did it was when I ran Adex during my cycle. I ran the stane during my pct for the reason Brother Alpha said to beat the bounce back.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> The only time I did it was when I ran Adex during my cycle. I ran the stane during my pct for the reason Brother Alpha said to beat the bounce back.



Why would running adex make a difference S4L?


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 25, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I don't do it nor think it's needed.



Thats cause doc likes and wants to keep his tig ole bitties!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 25, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Thats cause doc likes and wants to keep his tig ole bitties!



Who needs a woman to play with hers when I have my own set .


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Mar 25, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Why would running adex make a difference S4L?



I would like to know why as well.


----------

